# DIDO AGAIN



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Change the fucking the tune, love, all your songs sound the same, except that some are played are played faster than others.

Talk about making me want to top myself, AAAARRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

...and I thought it was just me.

She's the top selling female artiste this century you know.... :x


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

StuarTT said:


> Change the fucking the tune, love, all your songs sound the same, except that some are played are played faster than others.
> 
> Talk about making me want to top myself, AAAARRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Now you don't want to go doing that do you? After all, it's ONLY Dildo! And you hate her! So she isn't worth topping yourself for is she now! :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> ...and I thought it was just me.
> 
> She's the top selling female artiste this century you know.... :x


Don't worry - I don't think she will still be around in 2099 - so early days.

But just think of all the boybands/girlbands that will come and go in that time.

Though - I still think she's a bit of eye candy.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Though - I still think she's a bit of eye candy.


Oh yes


----------



## AvusLee (Jun 12, 2004)

Dido=Music to microwave Lasagne to.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> > Though - I still think she's a bit of eye candy.
> 
> 
> Oh yes


No. Drab. :?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Girl next door look does it for me. Each to their own etc ...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Girl next door look does it for me. Each to their own etc ...


Yup Does it for me










DOH!!!


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Yep, with you James. Good pic.

Though not in the same league as this 'Girl Next Door' :










[smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=devil.gif]

Damian


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I'll take Dido thanks


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Cool. That means I get Elisha to myself - LOL 

Damian


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

8)


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

"Dido Again". The subject says it all. Brilliant.


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

snaxo said:


> Cool. That means I get Elisha to myself - LOL
> 
> Damian


After Chris Evans has been there??? EEEwww


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

hudson said:


> snaxo said:
> 
> 
> > Cool. That means I get Elisha to myself - LOL
> ...


ALLEDGEDLY


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Rank bitch.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Absolute Munter.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

So who 'floats your boat' then Gary ?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

garyc said:


> Rank bitch.


Your sexuality is now in doubt in my mind :wink:

Damian


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Dido can suck my cock any day. At least it would shut her up for a while. Everyone's a winner.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

You silver tongued smoothy... :wink:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> You silver tongued smoothy... :wink:


Well, I do come from the north east


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> So who 'floats your boat' then Gary ?


My wife of course. How dare you suggest otherwise. :wink: :wink: :wink:

BUT, if she left me, I just might consider returning a call from this one (no aplogies for large pic)


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

hudson said:


> snaxo said:
> 
> 
> > Cool. That means I get Elisha to myself - LOL
> ...


Ugh. Sloppy seconds.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

garyc said:


>


Those eyes look a bit like Natalie Imbruglia!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Funny that. [smiley=stupid.gif] :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Well at least we agree on something Gary - Natalie Imbruglia could only be impoved if she had brown eyes.

Dido on the other hand doesn't do it for me. But then I guess I probably wouldn't do it for her either.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

It's this "Girl next door" thing I don't understand. I must live in the wrong neighbourhood.

p.s. Sorry, forgot to mention Dido's music is pointless, boring, samey shite. But she's quite fit.

Oh and that Natalie burd would be ok if she wasn't such a whiney bitch.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

I guess this review of her concert in Berlin sums it all upSo ordinary she's extraordinary 
(Filed: 29/07/2004)

Lynsey Hanley reviews Dido at Museuminsel, Berlin

Although at times she gives the impression of being about as deep as the skin on a rice pudding, Dido the person is impossible to dislike.

Just an ordinary girl: Dido

Midway through her tour of Europe's classier festivals, which will end with two British shows at V2004 next month, the multi-million-selling singer was full of perky between-songs patter at Berlin's grand Museumsinsel, which she delivered in an EastEnders-goes-posh accent sprinkled with a limited range of bite-size German phrases.

"Danke schÃ¶n!" she yelled after each song in a set that exposed her painfully limited range, not only as a speaker in the language of Goethe, but as a singer, songwriter and performer.

From the moment she wandered on stage distractedly, dressed right down in a tracksuit top, flimsy camisole vest and jeans, and let rip with her funny, just about tuneful voice, Dido seemed content to rely on a combination of self-deprecating chatter and her session band's aural pyrotechnics to elevate her performance beyond that of a tipsy thirtysomething singing into a hairbrush after a night on the razz.

Of course, it's Dido's very ordinariness that endears her to so many millions of record-buyers across Europe and the US. It's true that her lyrics, while written in trite, po-faced couplets that give no sign of her neat line in on-stage put-downs ("It's so nice to be here, but that guy four rows back with binoculars - you're freakin' me aaht!"), reflect with rare accuracy both the predicament of restless women tied to a boring relationship (Hunter) and the very comfort and security provided by the same union (Thank You).

For her, as for many of us, it's all about drinking a little too much, envying globetrotting friends - both Life For Rent, the title track of her current album, and the deceptively dopey Mary's in India seem to suggest that Dido sees being a pop star as more a job than a vocation - and falling asleep after a warm, candle-lit bath.

While a similarly drowsy sensation can be replicated by listening to Dido's painfully tasteful recorded output, her heavily augmented live band did plenty to add spice and excitement to the mix. A hyperactive woman in a Day-Glo leotard provided all manner of additional percussion, from a rainmaker to a heavily wielded vacuum hose that at times threatened to become the star of the show, such was Dido's lack of presence.

Dido's selling point may be that she's Everywoman, but not every woman can command a stage and leave you cheering for more. Least of all her.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

StuarTT said:


> I guess this review of her concert in Berlin sums it all upSo ordinary she's extraordinary
> (Filed: 29/07/2004)
> 
> Lynsey Hanley reviews Dido at Museuminsel, Berlin
> ...


i.e. she's shite live.


----------

